# Epson Printer Utility 2.14 and Mac OS 10.4



## Paramark (Jul 18, 2005)

After installing OS10.4 my Epson Printer Utility 2.14 crashes each time it starts to launch. I have tried selecting my printer (Epson C62) with the Printer Setup Utility.app but nothing seems to work. Has anyone else experienced this? Any ideas?
Thanks in advance, 
Richard


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Have u tried deleting the printer from Setup Utility and then repairing permisions on the HD (using Disk Utility or Disk Warrior) then adding the printer back in?


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I harp on this but after you install software on Mac os x you have to repair disk permissions with disk utility program. Also make sure at http;//epson.com you have the latest drivers as well you may need to rebuild your directory with alsoft diskwarrior at http://alsoft.com/
This will usually fix everything up in the OS. Myself I use diskwarrior once every 2 months or so in average use.


----------

